# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Ortografía

## Ritxi

Desde hace un tiempo el equipo de Moderadores hemos notado una relajación en lo que al tema de la ortografía se refiere, recordamos que las normas del foro obligan a escribir bien:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=5969


Entendemos que cualquiera puede cometer un error ortográfico, pero no que os dejeís letras por el camino.  


El equipo de Moderación

----------


## ignoto

¡Omaller!
¿Dónde estás?

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Menudo era el Irlandés, no se le escapaba ni una.

Yo siempre opto por escribir bien, resulta más cómodo para la vista, además no cuesta tanto poner algunas tildes y comas.

----------


## Ritxi

Refloto el hilo, para recordarselo a los nuevos

----------


## Mago Miki

Yo personalmente veo el tema de la ortografía imprescindible, evidentemente a todos se nos puede escapar una falta y nadie está libre de ponerla claro, pero lo que peor llevo en este o en cualquier foro, es lo que supongo a lo que os referís, es decir, que se escriba en un foro como si de un móvil se tratase.

Buen aviso.

----------


## Pulgas

> Yo personalmente veo el tema de la ortografía imprescindible, evidentemente a todos se nos puede escapar una falta y nadie está libre de ponerla claro, pero lo que peor llevo en este o en cualquier foro, es lo que supongo a lo que os referís, es decir, que se escriba en un foro como si de un móvil se tratase.
> 
> Buen aviso.


Ha heso, y ha hesto tan vien.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Como sugerencia, ¿sería posible incorporar un corrector ortográfico?, creo que nos sería útil a lso que se nos escapa alguna falta e incluso a los que el teclado nos corre mas que las ideas

Un saludo

----------


## t.barrie

> Como sugerencia, ¿sería posible incorporar un corrector ortográfico?, creo que nos sería útil a lso que se nos escapa alguna falta e incluso a los que el teclado nos corre mas que las ideas
> 
> Un saludo


Ya se habló del tema, se planteó la opción y al final se desestimó. En mi opinión,fue una decisión acertada.
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=20573

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

No lo he encontrado, aunque ya me podía imaginar que no era una idea original, jejeje

T.Barrie Gracias por el comentario

----------


## eidanyoson

Pep María, imagino que tu mayor problema con las faltas, más que no saber escribir, es el ir muy deprisa. digo esto porque es lo que me pasa a mi.

Para eso es muy útil el diccionario español del Firefox. Y muy disimulado.

Ya lo dije en su día.

Entre eso y previsualizar el mensaje(a ver si me hago caso yo mismo,  :302: ) no debería haber ninguna falta.

----------


## Iban

Os voy a ser francos. Porque Ritxi y Eidan están siendo demasiado amables al exponeros este problema.

Los moderadores nos pegamos buenas palizas yendo detrás de vosotros y corrigiendo la ortografía de vuestros mensajes. Y no os hacéis idea de la cantidad de tiempo que se pierde. Así que yo os rogaría un poquito más de atención. De seguir así, a mí cada vez me gusta más la idea de empezar a aplicar sanciones a los más reincidentes. Así que revisad lo que escribís. Cuesta muy poquito, y nos ahorra mucho trabajo innecesario. Tened en cuenta que vuestros comentarios quedan escritos para la posteridad.

Y recordad:

- La ausencia de tildes son faltas de ortografía.
- Las mayúsculas mal puestas son faltas de ortografía.
- No abrir interrogación o exclamación, al principio de una frase, es una falta de ortrografía.
- Comerse letras son faltas de ortografía.
- Etc, etc.

Venga, un poquito de "por favor".  :Wink1: 

Algún truco:

- Ante la duda, pegad el texto en el word, que os marcará automáticamente las faltas de ortografía (o usad su corrector ortográfico).
- Después de escribir un post, releedlo con calma, y buscad fallos. En caso de encontrarlos, editad el texto y corregidlo.
- Cuando veáis un texto vuestro corregido por algún moderador, con una coletilla que ponga "ortografía", podéis pinchar en esa "post-data", y veréis qué correcciones se os ha hecho, y así aprender de errores pasados.
- Si hay dudas sobre cómo se escribe una palabra, ¿por qué no buscar un sinónimo?
- Las prisas son siempre malas compañeras, y peores excusas.

----------


## Ritxi

*Nota:* Recordad que si en tu teclado no están disponibles directamente la tilde y la letra ñ, puedes obtenerlas mediante las siguientes combinaciones de teclas:

*á -> Alt-160
 é -> Alt-130
 í  -> Alt-161
 ó -> Alt-162
 ú -> Alt-163 
 ñ -> Alt-164*

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Hola a todos, en un foro de globos, he encontrado un post donde habla de esta aplicación para firefox, lo instalas y corrige todo lo que escribes en la red

https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/browse/type:3

llo lla lo e provado i ba vien, jejejeje

----------


## Iban

Parece que lo de la ortografía os lo seguís pasando por la zona de debajo de lo que se mete y se saca.

A partir de ahora os voy a empezar a marcar *en rojo* las correcciones, para ver si ante la posibilidad de pasar vergüenza viendo vuestros mensajes llenos de tachones rojos, por fin ponéis más atención en lo que escribís.

----------


## Pulgas

> ...voy a empezar a marcar *en rojo* las correcciones...


Te va a matar Ming por marcar en negrita y rojo.

----------


## Ming

> Te va a matar Ming por marcar en negrita y rojo.


 Exactamente  :Mad1: 

Por favor Iban, por favor te lo pido, en rojo no  :O10: 


Me lo he estado planteando... por ahora tengo tres posibles respuestas...
1. Debo ser la única que de vez en cuando utiliza el buscador (por eso me fastidia que no se borren los hilos que no dicen nada...).
2. Soy la única tonta que NO sabe utilizar el buscador.
3. Soy la única tonta que se guia al buscar por lo marcado y por eso lo de la negrita y rojo.
Por ahora me quedo con la 2...  :07: 
... ¿Y si cambiais el color que tiene el buscador para marcar?  :Neutral:

----------


## Iban

¿Pero quié ha dicho nada de rojo?  :Smile1: 

Pero que voy a empezar a marcar las faltas, vamos, eso te lo digo yo... de aquí a nada, todo el foro en naranja, ya verás.

----------


## Ming

> ¿Pero quié*n* ha dicho nada de rojo?


 :117: 
Pues empezamos bien, eh…  :O11: 

 :302:

----------


## Iban

Jajajajajaja...

Ahí, ahí...

----------


## Fred_Denver

Hola.

Instalando la barra de Google tendréis un corrector ortográfico muy práctico.

Saludos.

Fred

----------


## Iban

El próximo lunes, 15 de Marzo, celebraremos el día de la falta de ortografía corregida en azul.

¡A disfrutarlo!

----------


## Ming

¿Ya te has cansado del naranjita?

----------


## Iban

Es por darle alegría al foro. :D

----------


## eidanyoson

Os vais a enterar  :302:

----------


## Ming

Ok, vamos a llenar de colorines el foro  :302: 

*¡Alegría!*

----------


## Magnano

que dolor a la vista... estaros quietos con los colorines!

----------


## Ritxi

Me estais spammeando el post!!!

Os voy a borrar todo  :O21:

----------


## Ming

Nooooooo, Ritxi nooooooooooooo...  :O10: 

Oskiper, "exijo" el banneo de Ritxi por abusar de sus poderes.
 :302:

----------


## pableton

> que dolor a la vista... estaros quietos con los colorines!


Ya que es un post de ortografía... Estaos quietos, no "estaros" quietos...

Y a puestos, abre y cierra los signos de exclamación.

 :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:  :302:

----------


## Iban

> que dolor a la vista... estaros quietos con los colorines!


La solución es bien sencilla: quien no quiera tener sus posts llenos colorines, tiene dos opciones:

- Escribir bien y sin cometer faltas de ortografía.
- Cuando uno de sus textos sea corregido, volver a editarlo y quitar los colorines.

Sea como fuere, de cualquiera de las dos maneras, pretaréis más atención a la ortografía, aunque sea por un día.

----------


## Ming

Iban, supongo que lo de la ortografía es para facilitar la lectura pero... ¿con colorines no se logra justamente lo contrario?  :302: 

... pregunto, eh...  :Oops:

----------


## Iban

No, vamos a ver:

Facilitar que se os lea viene a ser similar a decir que por vosotros mismos no sois capaces de expresaros con claridad.

¿Es eso así? 

No debería pero, por desgracia, en muchos casos, sí lo es. Faltas por doquier. Y si no va el jardinero por detrás, poniendo orden, eso no hay quién lo lea sin rechinar los dientes.

Facilitar la lectura es, en primera instancia y, principalmente, obligación de quien escribe. En segunda instancia, de los moderadores que corrigen lo que al autor (después de que el propio autor haya dado un repaso conciezudo de lo que ha escrito, de comprobar que no hay faltas de ortografía, que no faltan acentos, comas, exclamaciones o interrogaciones, que las mayúsculas están en su sitio, etc. y de reeditar su mensaje varias veces una vez salvado, pues lo relee buscando errores y faltas) se le ha podido escapar.

Pero... como parece que los que escriben no prestan atención a lo que hacen, de vez en cuando nos rebelaremos y, en vez de hacer todo el trabajo sucio de manera anónima, enseñaremos las verg&#252;enzas de todos aquellos que escriban como si esto fuese Sodoma y Gomorra: con colorines.

Eso puede dar lugar a varias cosas: que la gente no escriba ese día (no creo), que lo haga con más cuidado ese día para que no se le llenen sus posts de colores delatores (mira, si fuese así, aunque solo sea un día, la gente prestará atención a lo que escribe), o que cuando se lean los posts, visiblemente corregidos, bien propios, bien ajenos, os deis cuenta de cuántos esfuerzos nos tenemos que tomar nosotros porque la gente no está dispuesta a escribir con un poquito de cuidado; y hasta puede que alguno, avergonzado, reedite sus posts corregidos para quitar los colores.

Sea como fuere, que el lunes que viene sea el día de la concienciación ortográfica.

----------


## Ming

> concienzudo


Sí, sí, yo también te quiero mucho  :O13: 

El lunes todos a escribir en azul  :302: 


PD. Es broma, se que estáis trabajando mucho y os lo currais  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

:-D

Acepto la corrección, y eso que leo y releo una vez escrito. Pero hay veces que las faltas parecen esconderse como un camaleón.

----------


## tofu

> La solución es bien sencilla: quien no quiera tener sus posts llenos colorines, tiene dos opciones:
> 
> - Escribir bien y sin cometer faltas de ortografía.
> - Cuando uno de sus textos sea corregido, volver a editarlo y quitar los colorines.
> 
> Sea como fuere, de cualquiera de las dos maneras, pretaréis más atención a la ortografía, aunque sea por un día.


 
¿pretaréis?  :302: 

Si es que hasta los genios se equivocan.

----------


## Iban

:D:D

Bien, eso se bueno, aunque no lo creas. ¡Buscáis faltas! Me gusta, eso me gusta muchísimo.

Jejejeje...

----------


## Ming

Jajajaj, buena Tofu  :302:

----------


## Ming

> Bien, eso es bueno, aunque no lo creas. ¡Buscáis faltas! Me gusta, eso me gusta muchísimo.


Sí, sí, pero solo os las buscamos a vosotros  :302:

----------


## Iban

Me alegro de que os queráis tomar la revancha. Eso hará que tenga que prestar más atención para que no me pilléis en un renuncio. O lo que es lo mismo, escribiré mejor.

 :Wink1: 

¿Entendéis ahora el porqué de la letra azul?

----------


## Ming

¡Espera!
Esta muy bien que el lunes os aburrais tanto que decidais pintar el foro de azul pero... los otros usuarios podemos citar a los moderadores para corregirles (por si se os escapa alguna  :Note: ), solo a los MODs  :Oops:  Es justo.
 :302:

----------


## eidanyoson

A los mods en gris oscuro y subrayado, que queda más elegante  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## Ming

> A los mods en gris oscuro y subrayado, que queda más elegante


Moderador tenías que ser... &#172;&#172;

A los MODs en verde  :302:

----------


## Magnano

en verde no que molesta a la vista

----------


## Ming

Es que así se verán mucho más  :302: 

¿Realmente crees que el lunes (mañana) a los MODs se les pasará alguna? Porque me parece que no...

----------


## Iban

Amigos, "hoy es azul".

----------


## Zeleth

H0yGan Me JusTarria K M Pazaran UN link <De Dezcarja D 1 Dicczionario Eszpañol-HOYGAN. GRACIAS DE HANTEBRAZO

----------


## Iban

El antebrazo te lo voy a meter yo a ti por el postebrazo.

 :O13:

----------


## Zeleth

Me gusta ser "hoygan". ¡Nadie me quitará esa libertad! Ni tú, ni unas letras azules que muestran mi imperfección y mi bandera. NO soy el único. Pero Iban, ¿quién coloreará tus frases de orgullo?  :Smile1:  ¡La gramática establecida es la falta de personalidad!

Rompan el diccionario conmigo para la libertad gramatical.



PD: Sí, es una excusa para los que no usamos tildes. Pero molamos mucho.

----------


## Iban

Te voy a encerrar un día entero en la salita azul como me sigas chinchando.

----------


## Zeleth

Vale, sigo practicando el TPC, entonces. Que me pongo en tu lugar y corregir todos nuestros errores tiene tela.. Y no quiero darte más trabajo. xD

¡Dewi!

----------


## Iban

¡Bueno! Pues ya se ha acabado el día azul de la ortografía. Si repasáis los hilos os quedaréis asombrados. Tanto colorín... Pues eso, nosotros, todos los días.  :Smile1: 

Pido disculpas a todos aquellos a los que hemos corregido, por si esto puede haber herido su orgullo. Pido disculpas también por querer hacer el papel de profesores de lengua.

Pido disculpas por todo esto, y prometo que el mes que viene habrá un día de la ortografía verde.

 :Wink1: 

Entre todos, puede que un día llegue el día de la ortografía naranja (por ejempo), y que todos los posts escritos ese día permanezcan negros como el carbón.

----------


## Juantan

¡Gracias por tu trabajo Iban!

----------


## Magnano

Me corregiste un solo post de siete... jojojo
Gracias a todos los moderadores por el trabajo que realizan.

Un abrazo.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Gracias por la labor, a tí y a todos.
Por cierto Iban, con el tema que me has cerrado en CAMBALACHE, sólo pretendía que fuese una "bolsa de recogida" de moral, por el esfuerzo y sacrificio que hacéis por el foro.
Está claro que la próxima vez lo abro en Discusión, y hago una encuesta de si es conveniente corregir opiniones ajenas. JE,JE,JE.

Pero bueno lo dicho, la labor se agradece, y a mí personalmente no me molesta que me corrijas.

LOU LESS.

----------


## pableton

Por mí que sean todos los días azules, como en la RENFE.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Son 10000!  :302:  :302:

----------


## Iban

> ¡Gracias por tu trabajo Iban!


De eso nada, Juantan. Mi trabajo es ínfimo en relación al que se hace por abajo y que no vemos. Créeme que hay un equipo en la sombra al que le debemos mucho más que el cambiar cuatro letritas de color.

Pero aún así, gracias por las gracias. Y si queréis de verdad agradecérnoslo, la mejor manera es haciendo que se note un mayor cuidado por cómo escribimos en el foro.  :Great: 




> Me corregiste un solo post de siete... jojojo
> Gracias a todos los moderadores por el trabajo que realizan.
> 
> Un abrazo.


¿Sólo siete en todo un día? ¡¡Tú estuviste agazapado en una esquina sin escribir, cobarde!!  :001 302: 




> Saludos.
> 
> Gracias por la labor, a tí y a todos.
> Por cierto Iban, con el tema que me has cerrado en CAMBALACHE, sólo pretendía que fuese una "bolsa de recogida" de moral, por el esfuerzo y sacrificio que hacéis por el foro.
> Está claro que la próxima vez lo abro en Discusión, y hago una encuesta de si es conveniente corregir opiniones ajenas. JE,JE,JE.
> 
> Pero bueno lo dicho, la labor se agradece, y a mí personalmente no me molesta que me corrijas.
> 
> LOU LESS.


Lou, de todo corazón se agradecen las buenas palabras. No teníamos claro si se iba a causar una revolución, o si todo el foro se iba a quedar callado esperando a que pasase el día. Tu "bolsa de moral" nos ha llegado, y de verdad que "alimenta". Pero lo mismo que le he dicho Juantan: "la fuerza está en el equipo". Por eso cerré el hilo, porque me sentía un poco avergonzado.  :Oops: 




> Por mí que sean todos los días azules, como en la RENFE.


Y una leche.  :O21:  




> ¡Son 10000!


He aquí otro de los héroes.  :Cool1: 

--------

Y ahora.... ¡¡¡¡VAMOS A HABLAR DE MAGIA, QUE ESTO SE EST&#193; EMPEZANDO A PARECER A UN PROGRAMA DEL CORAZ&#211;N!!!

----------


## MagDani

Gracia Iban y compañía por hacer que nos paremos un minuto antes de darle a enviar.

Procuro escribir correctamente, pero siempre se escapa algo, algunas veces por las prisas, otras por ignorancia y otras porque escribo desde el móvil.

Pero desde luego no me molesta que me corrijas, tan solo me avergüenza UPPS  :07: 

Gracias Daniel  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Te cito y te respondo:




> Gracias Daniel

----------


## luis_bcn

eidanyonson muchas gracias por lo del corrector , es que yo con las tildes no soy muy bueno,jejjeje,si me tengo que poner a escribir con tildes ,buffffffff, ya habríais cerrado el hilo,jajjajajja

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Mira que os ponéis pesaditos con lo de la ortografía........ grrrrrrrrrr

----------


## Iban

> Mira que os ponéis pesaditos con lo de la ortografía........ grrrrrrrrrr


Jajajajaja... ¿Pero qué haces tú por aquí? ¿El cementerio de dinosaurios está en esta dirección?

La ortografía, ésa gran desconocida... ¿quieres que te cite algún post tuyo?  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

De nuevo volvemos a descuidar la ortografía, y de nuevo los moderadores tenemos que dedicar gran parte de nuestros esfuerzos a ir corrigiendo lo que escribís. Por favor, prestad atención a lo que ponéis, repasadlo y corregidlo.

Y no vendría mal que os releyeseis todo este hilo para recuperar consejos, preocupaciones y buenas maneras.

Para que sirva de control, el jueves queda declarado "día azul de la ortografía".

A ver si hacemos un poco de esfuerzo, compañeros...

----------


## pableton

VIEN, de nuebo el diá hazul, Kon lo ke me guzta.

----------


## Iban

A que te llevas una tarjetita...

Coño, que somos magos, no profesores de ortografía...

----------


## eidanyoson

¿Jueves? ¿Día azul? Dios mío, y yo con estos pelos. :Eek1:

----------


## Iban

¡¡Por los clavos de Cristo!! ¿No podéis hacer un esfuerzo por escribir sin faltas de ortografía? Perdemos muchísimo de nuestro tiempo corrigiendo vuestros mensajes; y no solo es cansado, sino que resulta muy frustrante.

A partir de ahora voy a empezar a repartir *amonestaciones* a quien cometa más de DIEZ faltas de ortografía en un post. Y entiendo por faltas de ortografía, tanto errores de puntuación, como tildes, palabras mal escritas, abreviadas, o lo que sea.

Esto es insufrible.

Me tenéis hasta la punta del nabo.

----------


## Magnano

Me parece correcto.

----------


## mayico

Pues a mí no me parece correcto, y tengo mis motivos.

- Puede existir que haya gente disléxica.
- Gente que casi no tenga tiempo y escriba rápido para irse a trabajar u otros deberes.
- Alguien que por más que intente no tener faltas, se les pasen, o crean realmente que se escribe así, ya que... o no son buenos estudiantes, o no atendieron cuando se les dijo.

Sobre todo me refiero a faltas de puntuación, comas... No tenemos porqué saber esciribir un libro, y quizá donde tu pones una coma, en la forma de hablar de otros, no pondría una pausa, no todos son/somos los mejores en ortografía, y creo que muchos estarán conmigo aunque no lo digan.

Yo tengo muchísimas faltas de ortografía, y... por eso lo digo, le dedico tiempo a escribir en el foro, y cuando escribo... ¿crees, que lo hago pensando que lo hago mal? pues... no, no pienso eso, creo que estoy escribiendo bien, sino no escribiría. Lo que sucede es que nunca se me ha dado bien escribir.
No me ha gustado que dijeses, que hagamos un esfuerzo en escribir, ¿crees que muchos no lo hacen/emos? 
Quizá con esos gritos... has podido ofender a alguien que lo intenta y no puede, o no llega.

Iban, no quiero ahora que te enfades por lo que te digo, pero es así como lo veo, es cierto que escribir "q, t, k" y demás letras para abreviar... no está bien, y eso sabemos que el que lo escribe, sabe que está mal, pero... las h y j y g y todo eso... a muchos se nos lian. 

P.D: Aún así, es de agradecer las correcciones que haceis muchas veces, pero por mi parte... creeme, no son intencionadas.
Tambíen es de agradecer el tiempo que le dedicais al foro, a que esté limpio, pero... entiende que no a todo el mundo se le da bien, y perdona que lo repita.
Un fuerte abrazo.

----------


## t.barrie

Estoy con Mayico.
De verdad que soy de los que se alegra que en este foro se le de importancia a la ortografía. Me alegra ver que hay mods que dedican tiempo a corregir y a recordar lo importante que es para el foro,para la comunicación, que se escriba de manera correcta. Pero no veo necesario pedirlo así. 

Iban, entiendo tu planteamiento, pero no se puede exigir de esa manera a tanta gente (y tan diversa). En mi opinión se puede exigir un mínimo, y creo que ese mínimo por regla general si se cumple. Estoy convencido que muchos de los usuarios realmente se esfuerzan. 

Un saludo.

No es por crear polémica, lo sabes. Es mi opinión, creo que te has equivocado en las formas.

----------


## Magnano

Alto el carro caballeros, algunas veces, cuando escribo en el foro, abro mi procesador de textos y escribo en él, me corrige las faltas, y un Ctrl+E, Ctrl+C en el procesador con el texto escrito y un Ctrl+V en el foro, quizás es una molestia para los usuarios que se precien a hacerlo, pero pensar en la molestia que es para los mods, a parte de que así poco a poco mejoraremos nuestra ortografía  :Wink1: .

Solo es una sugerencia que ya se ha dicho anteriormente.


PD: [Ctrl+E, Ctrl+C en el procesador con el texto escrito y un Ctrl+V en el foro] = selecionar todo, copiar texto seleccionado y pegar en el cuadro del texto en el foro

----------


## mayico

Magnano, gracias por el apunte, ya sé que un word... me va a arreglar las faltas de ortografía, pero... ¿has escrito, 1500 o mas mensajes como tu llevas... en el procesador de textos?
Perdoname y permiteme dudarlo, no creo que para escribir una frase de diez palabras tenga que abrir un procesador de textos, quizá me esfuerce por hacerlo bien, y resulta que luego no es así, pero... si tenemos que abrir procesadores a cada comentario... debo entender que esto de la respuesta rápida, está puesto para los que escriben correctamente.

Que si... que tienes razón en que no cuesta nada abrir un procesador, pero... ¿no lo ves mas lio que esforzarse?? aunque te cueste.

----------


## Iban

Mayico, Tomás.

Sé de verdad que hay gente que hace esfuerzos por escribir bien (y que, aún así, a todos se nos escapa siempre algo), pero también es cierto que hay usuarios que esto se la trae al fresco. Es cierto que Tomás tiene razón y que éstas no son formas de decirlo (por mis gritos de antes, pero es que es tan desesperante corregir continuamente a los mismos usuarios día tras día, tras dia, tras dia... y ver que no hay, en algunos casos, ni la más mínima voluntad de hacerlo bien), pero nos conocemos más o menos todos, y no es difícil deducir quén escribe como si estuviese viendo la tele. Creo que 10 faltas por post es suficiente como para pensar que se ha escrito "al tuntún" y merecer una reprimenda (bien es cierto que si el post ocupa medio foro de largo, entonces puede haber más margen): creedme que hay post que, en dos líneas, tienen hasta veinte faltas. Y eso... no es de recibo.

Pido disculpas por el grito de antes, pero sigo enpeñado en que, en algunos casos, alguien se llevará una amarilla si no hace un mínimo esfuerzo (estoy pensando en casos concretos). Por eso, me parecía de recibo avisarlo antes.

Y tú, Dani, gracias por el esfuerzo de escribir bien: se nota.

----------


## mayico

Ok Iban entendido. 
Si no te quito razón, lo único que me dejó k.o. la forma, y mas siendo tu, te aprecio... jejeje

He visto ahora que un usuario escribe la "y" de esta forma "hi" me resulta raro que él piense que se escribe así, pero... entonces... ¿¿porqué lo hace??

----------


## Iban

Jajajaja.. Mayico, si yo también te aprecio. Que aunque estemos lejos (mira que es que Melilla no está cerca de nada), mal que bien, el roce hace el cariño.

Peo a veces entran unas ganas de ponerse a repartir patadas en el culo...
. :Diablo: 

Bueno, ya está, ya se me ha pasado el calentón.

¿No habéis probado nunca eso de irse a un bosque y soltar un buen grito? Te quedas como nuevo... Pues esto ha sido más o menos lo mismo.

----------


## M.David

Supongo que el aviso de Iban era en especial para la gente que pasa olímpicamente de echarle un vistazo a su texto más que a la que se le escapa alguna tilde.
Espero no cagarla en este mismo post pero estoy escribiendo desde el móvil.

----------


## Magnano

> Magnano, gracias por el apunte, ya sé que un word... me va a arreglar las faltas de ortografía, pero... ¿has escrito, 1500 o mas mensajes como tu llevas... en el procesador de textos?
> Perdoname y permiteme dudarlo


Dudalo todo lo que quieras, tienes razón, no suelo abrir el word, solo con los mensajes muy largos.

Y ahora ya solo falta decir ¡Un abrazo y mucha magia para todos!

----------


## mayico

No te lo dije con mal rollo, sino que me pareció increíble jejeje.
Un abrazo igualmente.

----------


## averroes

Hay faltas y faltas.
Son las consecuencias de la LOGSE...

----------


## darigp

Buenas a todos, quería compartir mi descubrimiento. Si en lugar de navegar con explorer o firefox lo hacéis con Google Chrome tendreis muchas facilidades con la ortografía. Lleva incorporado un corrector ortográfico de la misma manera que el Microsoft Word, de esta forma todas las palabras susceptibles de estar mal escritas os saldrán subrayadas en rojo. Simplemente pulsais boton derecho sobre la palabra subrayada y os da a elegir entre una lista.

Ya no hay excusa posible para no escribir bien.

Un saludo

----------


## Miroku

hola, bueno yo me considero de esos que dijo Iban que ni se esfuerzan en su orografia... jejeje...

pero si te toma mucho tiempo Iban, por lo menos a mi mandame un mp y avisame, asi yo lo corrijo, o sino nunca aprendere... jejeje



(odio los tildes -.-)

----------


## Pulgas

¡Y atambién odias las mayúsculas! (je, je)

----------


## M.David

> osino


Y los espacios  :302: .

----------


## Miroku

u.u No me fije en ese "osino", altiro edito... xP

 y en este foro es la primera ves que usare mayusculas que no sea para nombres.. jajaja

----------


## eidanyoson

Hola Miroku  :Smile1: .

Sólo un comentario, ya que veo interés en hacer las cosas bien:

Escribir correctamente sin faltas de ortografía, ayuda a pensar mejor (a ser más ordenado en nuestros pensamientos y más coherente, puesto que pensamientos es lo que escribimos). Y pensar mejor es algo realmente bueno para ser un buen mago, ya que hay que pensar, mucho y bien para hacer buena magia.

Por tanto, esforzándote en escribir correctamente, te ayudas inconscientemente a ser mejor mago.  :302: 

(Vale, está cogido un poco con hilos, pero ¿a qué no ha quedado mal?)

----------


## M.David

> Hola Miroku .
> 
> Sólo un comentario, ya que veo interés en hacer las cosas bien:
> 
> Escribir correctamente sin faltas de ortografía, ayuda a pensar mejor (a ser más ordenado en nuestros pensamientos y más coherente, puesto que pensamientos es lo que escribimos). Y pensar mejor es algo realmente bueno para ser un buen mago, ya que hay que pensar, mucho y bien para hacer buena magia.
> 
> Por tanto, esforzándote en escribir correctamente, te ayudas inconscientemente a ser mejor mago. 
> 
> (Vale, está cogido un poco con hilos, pero ¿a qué no ha quedado mal?)


Y también ayuda a que nuestros pobres moderadores tengan aunque sea un poquitín menos de trabajo (Menudo pelota estoy hecho :Wink1: ).

----------


## xepabcn

No he leído las 9 páginas del thread (disculpar) pero en cuanto a ortografía se refiere y para los que tengan problemas, podríais abrir un thread informando de que el navegador Google Chrome, trae corrector ortográfico, probablemente no sea una gran solución, pero a mas de uno le servirá  :Smile1: 
Edito: Quizá podría currarme yo el thread y poneros un poco de info sobre Chrome, incluyendo link de descarga et&#231;.

----------


## Iban

El lunes que viene volverá a ser día azul.

Y hay dos usuarios que están a punto de ser amonestados por su inaceptable y reiterada manera de escribir, agravada por la despreocupación que muestran al hacerlo.

¿A que suena peligroso?

----------


## Magnano

Eshperóh niop siero uño di esus mendias...

Prefiero el día naranja, es mas bonito.

----------


## Sr.Mago

Me gustan los días azules!!!

----------


## Iban

Recordad que hoy es día azul, panda de cabestros.

Con cariño.

----------


## Iban

La ortografía del foro sigue siendo lamentable. Sé que me diréis que aquí venís a compartir magia, no a aprender a escribir. Pero pensad la imagen que dais de vosotros mismos si demostráis que un niño de cuatro años tiene más conocimientos ortográficos. Veréis que, últimamente, las correciones ortográficas de los hilos van acompañadas de un número entre paréntesis. Lo creáis o no, ese número indica la cantidad de faltas de ortografía corregidas. Sí, sí, lo es, aunque veáis que un post de menos de tres líneas se corrige con un 49 entre paréntesis. Y no es infrecuente, creedme.

Por favor, prestad atención a vuestra manera de escribir, todos los agradeceremos. Y, los primeros, vosotros mismos.

----------


## luis_bcn

gracias iban ,haces un esfuerzo increible,pero yo siempre escribo sin acentos , pero a partir de ahora intentare escribir bien,despues de este post.jeje
un saludo

----------


## Iban

Esto sigue siendo un desastre. Cada vez que edito un post para corregir las faltas, andan rondando los 30 fallos por post. Y en no más de cuatro líneas, es... deprimente.

Ya más fácil no lo podéis tener: ahora, con el nuevo formato del foro, hasta podéis auto-corregir los mensajes. Probadlo, por favor, a ver si poco a poco conseguimos que se note.



Vuestro esfuerzo será muy de agradecer, y será bueno para el foro (más fácil de leer, mejoraremos nuestra imagen y subiremos el nivel cultural del mismo), será bueno para vosotros (pues será un proceso de retroalimentación que os ayudará a mejorar la escritura) y también será bueno para los moderadores, porque podremos dedicarnos a otras cosas.

Sé que muchos de vosotros escribís de manera impecable, y como tal os lo agradecemos. Leer el post una vez "enviado", y editar para corregir los errores es nua práctica muy saludable.

----------


## ign

Gracias, creo que la idea de poder auto-corregir los propios mensajes es una gran mejora para el foro. El tema de la ortografía es un problema desde que se creó el foro, a ver si ahora con la nueva opción se puede solucionar.

----------


## Iban

Hola a todos,

Acabo de enviar un MP a uno de vosotros. La ortografía sigue siendo horrorosa, y es agotador corregir todas las faltas para que quien nos lea no piense que somos un hatajo de paletos. Os pido por favor que prestéis atención a cómo escribís: no os cuesta casi nada, y la diferencia es enorme... A veces me desespero leyendo algunos hilos, y pienso, ¿y con esto qué hacemos, le prendemos fuego, o me tiro por la ventana y abandono?

Hacedlo por mí...

-----

XXX,

Te animo a que sigas escribiendo en el foro, pero también te voy a pedir por favor que prestes atención a tu ortografía. Tengo por costumbre ir corrigiendo los posts de los usuarios arreglando los desastres de escritura que nos dejan. A fin de cuentas, mensajes llenos de faltas de ortografía nos hace parecer a todos, no sólo al que escribe, una comunidad de incultos.

En tu caso lo he hecho varias veces, pero ya me resulta, además de enormemente trabajoso, muy ingrato, pues cada vez escribes peor y con menos interés por hacerlo bien.

Si esto continua por este camino acabaré amonestándote. Por favor, cuida tu escritura.

Iban.

----------


## Adrian Gómez

¡Pido una disculpa si he causado problemas con mis faltas de ortografía! A la otra para evitarte tantos problemas por así decirlo, antes de postear escribiré lo que quiero en el Word y ahí corregiré mis faltas de ortografía.   :Smile1:

----------

